# O&W RANGER



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Will you be stocking the new O&W Ranger as see on another site.









Thanks MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah your on his mailing list as well Mike! Him and Roy are not the best of pals me seems to remember from another post 

I like the yellow one in a strange "it looks like sick" sort of way but I don't like that inner railroad chapter.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi PG,

Had a closer look I don't like the yellow dial. (but I only like black any way) Not sure I like the black one either! may be it's better in the "flesh"

I have a O&W Cougar they don't look that great in photo's. I took a chance on buying it at a good price and I really like it. motto - You can't judge a good watch by it's photo!

MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I should be getting some soon.


----------

